# Multiplayer on a single PC?



## Lord073 (Jan 26, 2012)

Are there any games that 2 (or more) people can play on one computer with a couple of controllers? Actually my cousin has got a controller and I also ordered myself one today as well, so that's why I'm wondering if there are any games that we could play together on either his or my PC. My internet connection isn't the fastest so online multiplayer isn't an option for me. LAN also isn't possible as it would be quite a difficult task dragging his PC to mine or mine to his house LOL. And please don't suggest buying a console because that won't be possible LMFAO.
Thanks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2012)

FIFA.


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

Tekken 5 and Street Fighters iv.

Split/Second

WWE vs RAW

Mario Kart

@vamsi ok, i'll.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tekken.
 You dont even need different controllers. You can use only the keyboard and assign keys for gamepad1 and gamepad2


----------



## pramudit (Jan 26, 2012)

cricket....


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2012)

Cricket 07, Moto GP2


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm...FIFA, Cricket, Tekken, Street Fighters, Moto GP, Split Second. If there are more games please keep them coming guys, the more they are the better. Um, what about the Madden NFL series and DiRT3? And any co-op shooters like say L4D?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 26, 2012)

House of the dead...
Virtual cop....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2012)

@kola2842, try posting the suggestions in one post. No need to post 3 post to suggest 3 games. There is a button called 'Edit' use it. For This time.. I will do the honors.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dead or Alive , you will love either the game or the chicks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2012)

i'd say Dirt3 & F1.

In dirt3, it has 10sec staggered 'start' grid, so if you start the race, your cous. will start after 10sec. 
in F1 its a circuit race, so both of you start at same time, the better one will win 

i used to enjoy CMR05 spilt-screen MP with my cousin, both cars start at same time, we used to race with damage ON, one mistake meant its all over


----------



## Champ (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys Please dont forget NFS 2


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually there are a lot of games for this.
1. Virtua Tennis 3, 2009, 4
2. FIFA, PES Series
3. Blur
4. Split second
5. Dirt 3
6. Super street fighter 4
7. Cricket
I'll add more when I remember more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirt 3 if you are into  racing and rallying

FIFA is obviously probably the biggest fun sports game


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like most of the sports and racing games support this feature. Any games which fall in action/adventure, shooter genres?


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^^split screen shooting horrible imo.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 26, 2012)

House of the dead and Virtua cop 2 are shooting games that can be played by 2 players together without screen split....


----------



## Sarath (Jan 26, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> And please don't suggest buying a console because that won't be possible *LMFAO*.
> Thanks.



I did not get this part


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2012)

pramudit said:


> House of the dead and Virtua cop 2 are shooting games that can be played by 2 players together without screen split....



you know very well both belongs to which decade
better play chessmaster


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

take a look at here 
Local/Split-Screen Co-op PC games! - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 27, 2012)

@topgear Hey that was helpful. Trine, L4D are some of my favs. Also I heard that SS: BFE also supprts local multiplayer though I'm not sure.

@Sarath Sorry but I didn't get you


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess you can play RE5 split screen but need a net connection. As you can see there are not many action and adventure games. You need net connection for them. But you can play fighting games offline though. I think Lara croft guardian of light is playable but not sure though.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I did not get this part


He said, he can't buy a console if you are gonna suggest him that instead of games.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 9, 2012)

Well,
the list of games given by gameranand..
even I will buy a pair of game controllers now!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Forgot to post it before but try Watchmen: The End Is Nigh - one of my most favorite game


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

well most of the games I know are given above...

try NFS III & Super Street Fighter IV

Q: Does Counter Strike support two players?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> well most of the games I know are given above...
> 
> try NFS III & Super Street Fighter IV
> 
> Q: Does Counter Strike support two players?



Welcome back Zangetsu , haven't seen you around in a while.

And no, it doesn't support 2 players on the same PC.

Little Fighter 2 is an excellent 2 player game. It's free , get it at *www.lf2.net/


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Welcome back Zangetsu , haven't seen you around in a while.


thanks for greetings..but I m online everyday...only my posts are reduced in threads...

back to topic now '_'


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

Two new fighting games are coming this feb so they can be played MP on single pc too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ care to share the game names ?



Tachyon1986 said:


> Welcome back Zangetsu , haven't seen you around in a while.
> 
> And no, it doesn't support 2 players on the same PC.
> 
> *Little Fighter 2* is an excellent 2 player game. It's free , get it at Little Fighter 2 Official Website



2 players can play even using only a single keyboard


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ care to share the game names ? 2 players can play even using only a single keyboard



Lol , one aims/moves while the other shoots? 



Lord073 said:


> Are there any games that 2 (or more) people can play on one computer with a couple of controllers? Actually my cousin has got a controller and I also ordered myself one today as well, so that's why I'm wondering if there are any games that we could play together on either his or my PC. *My internet connection isn't the fastest so online multiplayer isn't an option for me*. LAN also isn't possible as it would be quite a difficult task dragging his PC to mine or mine to his house LOL. And please don't suggest buying a console because that won't be possible LMFAO.
> Thanks.



Common misconception. Internet speed has nothing to do with your online multiplayer performance. I'll assume you're at least on a 256kbps connection. It's all about *DISTANCE* to the server and ping times. So if you're located closer to the server, you'll have better performance with that 256kbps than someone who lives farther away with a *2mbps* line.

You'll get really good pings to servers in Singapore. I get around 75-100 ms for TF2 , BF3 and L4D2 servers located in Singapore (It's probably because I'm in Chennai though , direct undersea link to singapore possibly)


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Common misconception. Internet speed has nothing to do with your online multiplayer performance. I'll assume you're at least on a 256kbps connection. It's all about *DISTANCE* to the server and ping times. So if you're located closer to the server, you'll have better performance with that 256kbps than someone who lives farther away with a *2mbps* line.
> 
> You'll get really good pings to servers in Singapore. I get around 75-100 ms for TF2 , BF3 and L4D2 servers located in Singapore (It's probably because I'm in Chennai though , direct undersea link to singapore possibly)



Well, actually my internet speed isn't that bad. I always get around 1 mbps all the time. It's the ping thing that actually sucks. Check my speedtest.net result below:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1763669883.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2012)

yes Ping rates are of importance in Multiplayer Online Gaming..but your ping rate seems ok


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes Ping rates are of importance in Multiplayer Online Gaming..but your ping rate seems ok



It might seem ok now but it's not always like this. Sometimes it goes over 200...sometimes 300 

BTW what is the minimum ping rate required for a smooth gameplay?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> It might seem ok now but it's not always like this. Sometimes it goes over 200...sometimes 300
> 
> BTW what is the minimum ping rate required for a smooth gameplay?



That really depends on the game. For FPS , anywhere between 100-150ms is sufficient , ideal range is 75-120ms.

For strategy like games such as League of Legends, DOTA, Heroes of Newerth e.t.c , you can easily play with a ping of 250-300 ms.

MMORPGs where all you have to do is click and watch as your character attacks also fall into the 250-300 ms category. But watch out for MMORPGs that have FPS like combat - you'll need really good pings on those , like 100-150ms.

Ping rates are usually affected by the route to the game's servers. So , you might get more lag when connecting to Singapore because the data packet has to travel across the whole of India.  As I've explained earlier , I get good pings to Singapore since I'm already on the east coast.

In short - *Distance , Distance , Distance* . You should see the state of players from the Middle east. Not many servers are hosted there , and they're forced to connect to European or Asian servers, which triggers a ping of 300+ms (I should know, I've lived in the middle-east).


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Lol , one aims/moves while the other shoots?



Two people can move and fight at the same time using a single KB in LF2 - I've played this 3 years ago .. so I know about this


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

One upcoming game is Tekken vs Camcom which is releasing on march 6.

Yes two people can play a fighting game on a single PC using KB only although gamepad is recommended.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> One upcoming game is Tekken vs Camcom which is releasing on march 6.



You mean Street Fighter X Tekken???


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> Two people can move and fight at the same time using a single KB in LF2 - I've played this 3 years ago .. so I know about this



Oh I thought you were referring to Counter strike , lol


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> You mean Street Fighter X Tekken???



Yeah that. I forgot that name at time of posting.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

then Street Fighter X Tekken is gong to be a real button smasher  - better if I use those cheap PS2 look alike gamepad I've for this type of games



Tachyon1986 said:


> Oh I thought you were referring to Counter strike , lol



nope ... how can I even think of CS like that - L4D, L4D2, CS 1.6 and CS:S is still my some of my most favorite fps games


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

No need to use chepo gamepad. Xbox controller can handle it pretty well. I am a user so I can assure you for that.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No need to use chepo gamepad. Xbox controller can handle it pretty well. I am a user so I can assure you for that.



I just got myself one a few days ago  Now I just hope it's sturdy enough to handle SFXT.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No need to use chepo gamepad. Xbox controller can handle it pretty well. I am a user so I can assure you for that.



^^ thanks for the info but only hitch is it has only 3 months warranty - I'm just wondering why MS can't offer at-least 1 year warranty on xbox 360 controller for pc - if Logitech ( and even cheapo gamepad makers ) can offer 1 year warranty - I think MS is not very confident about their products


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a pity MS stopped making joysticks though. The *Sidewinder* was easily one of the best back in the days


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the info but only hitch is it has only 3 months warranty - I'm just wondering why MS can't offer at-least 1 year warranty on xbox 360 controller for pc - if Logitech ( and even cheapo gamepad makers ) can offer 1 year warranty - I think MS is not very confident about their products



Well don't know about that but my controller is functioning very well since I purchased it last year and functioning quite well.


----------

